# 1032 Improvements



## gnardoggie (1 mo ago)

Howdy -

Recently picked up an old JD 1032 (JD manufacture era, I believe but looks just like an Ariens - around 1985). It started out with some serious issues around drive wheel adjustment, belts slipping, etc. It would bog regularly and just sort of puke snow a few feet. So far I've done the below, and I'm wondering what else is worth improving to bring this thing back to it's glory.

-removed, sanded, repainted chute
-replaced both auger and drive belts
-new adjustable carb
-drive wheel adjustment/alignment
-fresh motor oil
-installed two fin impeller kit
-one coating of Snow Jet lube - this seemed to help but I think it wears off easily?

After testing with the impeller kit, I'm noticing that it will bog quite a bit now in deep snow almost to the point of stopping (1.5ft or so) - is this normal for a blower of this era and I just need to adjust my technique? Should I bump up my RPM from 3450 to 3600?

The inside of the impeller housing is pretty rusty so I do plan on taking it apart this spring and repainting the interior as well as all of the auger and impeller parts.

The impeller kit seemed to have helped a bit with moving the snow, but I'm wondering if taller chute will also help me get a bit more distance? I'm at around 10ft-15ft or so now in regular density/moisture snow.

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## gnardoggie (1 mo ago)

to add- the drive disc seems somewhat worn - would a replacement help at all?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Given that you're going to take it pretty much all apart anyway I'd replace the drive disk "just because" you're in there already and it wouldn't be much if any additional work. And they're usually fairly cheap to replace.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd line the chute with UHDPE , if you can retrofit a longer chute as well that would be better.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

We used to have a JD 1032, bought it new in 92' when we bought our house. It was awesome for a lot of years. It never did what you are describing. That said, I just flat out wore it out. Started nickel and diming us to death. Sold it for $500 in 2007 & bought our Ariens 1336DLE Pro. 

Personally, I would strongly consider a repower. It sounds like it's just not up to the task anymore. Yes, getting rid of the rust, and a fresh coat of paint should help but it sounds like something else is going on. 

If current engine is strong, check the belt/s. They may be worn, slipping or not engaging fully. Could be lots of things but you need to systematically go through the entire system. Could also be grease or oil someplace that it doesn't belong causing problems. 

Even if the 1032 we had was completely rusted, I have no doubt that it would still throw snow 20' or so. Good luck with your endeavor and please keep us posted. Curious to see what the issues are.


----------

